# المنتديات الأدبيه > منتدى الشعر >  فضفضة قلب

## أمجاد الشموخ

*أي معضلة هذه التي لا أستطيع استئصالها
أي حياة هذه التي أعيشها دون أي قرار
أي عذاب هذا الذي يفتك بي من جميع الأطراف
متى يستقر حالي  بين الترجي وبين التمني 
وإلى متى   نجعل القدر هو سبب  البعد بيننا
وإلى متى نقول هذي هي أقدارنا  ولم نختارها 
كل شيء أصبح تحت عنوان قسمة ونصيب 
أيام تدور بنا ولا نعرف نهاية المطاف 
نرسمها على أوراق الخريف  ندونها بين الصمت 
وبين الأنين هكذا هي أيامنا لا نعرف نهاية المطاف 
ونرجع من جديد نعاني ذاك الخريف  ونكتب حكايتنا
بين السطور   ونقول  هكذا هي حال كل عاشق  أحب
بصدق هكذا حال كل من غرق في بحر الحب  هكذا هو حالي
بين الترجي والأماني  وبين أختناق الروح  وشدة التعبير* 



*بقلمي المتواضع*

11:57pm
3\1\2012

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*عند  مسألة الحب تتشابه الحالات .. فعشنا الصمت فيه وعشنا الأنين ، وبين اختناق  الكلمات وشدة التعبير تارة .. وبين الترجّي والأماني تُهنا وضِعنا ..
الحُب هو الحُب .. يخلق المبدعين أمثالك في التعبير ..
مودّتي لكَ "أمجاد الشموخ" .. ودام قلُمك المتميّز .. 
*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*



متى يستقر حالي بين الترجي وبين التمني


كلمآت في الصميم أشكُرك*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*هكذا هي الحياة تأرجحنا بين التمني و الترجي على أمل أن تكون السعادة ملكنا ، كلمات رائعة تناجي لوعة الحب ، راق لي كثيراً ما قرأته هنا 



*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بات الاغلب منّا يعيش تلكـ الكلمات في واقع مرير ملطخ بالصمت وحنين قاتل ..

وتبقى امنياتنا قليله في حق النصيب ..

.. دام قلمكـ*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*بين الترجي والأماني !

هذه هي حياتنا .. 

دام إبداع قلمك*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

بشكركم على مروركم الرائع
كم أسعدني تواجد حروفكم هنا 
مودتي

----------


## بسمه

فضفضة رائعه سلم  قلمك ...

----------


## محمد العزام

دام ابداعك شموخ

----------


## &روان&

*أي معضلة هذه التي لا أستطيع استئصالها
فعلا الحياة الصعبة اصبحت كالورم الذي يصعب استئصاله
**ابدعتي امجاد*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

بشكركم على مروركم الرائع
وعلى تواجدكم الجميل 
مودتي وتقديري لكم

----------


## rand yanal

لكل عاشق منا حالته الخاصة وطريقته الخاصة التي يعشق بها .. 
فمن العشاق ما يحس بأن الحب يسبب الألم .. ومنهم من يكون الحب سبب سعادتهم بالحياة.. 

لكن نار الحب التي وضعها قلمك هنا كانت جميله .. فالحب مهما كان يبقى يعذب بالنفس حتى تذهب لخالقها ..

----------

